# Raven Wolf - Webcomic



## Kurasuki (Jan 21, 2012)

A comic that I made based off of a series of novels I am writing. I have been working on this project for ten months now, which is also how long I've been drawing in the anthro style, so the art may be a little choppy for the first few pages.

I also apologize before hand for the spelling and grammar errors. I am dyslexic and cannot read well. I am constantly going over the story and correcting mistakes but I'm never able to catch them all. Recently someone had offered to edit my chapters, so I will be re-uploading the pages that have incorrect spelling. In regards to that I thought now would be as good a time to post it up here to see how it's going so far, and if there are any glaring mistakes that I'm over looking I can if possible fix them when I go back to the pages to fix the spelling mistakes.

Thank you for your time/

http://ravenwolf.smackjeeves.com/


----------

